# Game thread, Hornets vs Bulls, March 2, 2007, WGN (Local only), UC 7:30 pm



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Some players turn in their best games when they visit their former teams, but Tyson Chandler didn't feel like waiting.
> 
> Riding the most productive stretch of his six-year NBA career, Chandler looks to keep it up when he and the New Orleans Hornets visit the Chicago Bulls on Friday in a matchup of the league's top rebounding teams.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>New Orleans/Okla. City Hornets </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>28 - 30 (.483)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Southwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 11</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 19</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>33 - 27 (.550)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>23 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 19</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>93.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.438</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.443</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>44.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.456</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.433</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.9</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Stojakovic, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Paul, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>West, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Mason, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>58</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jackson, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Butler, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>58</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Pargo, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>58</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Chandler, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>56</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jackson, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Johnson III, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Simmons, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Armstrong, H</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bass, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Vinicius, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Byron Scott</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>58</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>56</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>57</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.nba.com/games/20070302/NOKCHI/preview.html


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No jersey right now, but I may change into one after lunch. Either way:

Bulls 95
Hornets 89


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TT will post a double-double


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson will try to do too much but will end up with gaudy numbers.

Chris Paul will have a big game.

Here's a game where we could have used Noc. 31 points last time against the Hornets


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> No jersey right now, but I may change into one after lunch. Either way:
> 
> Bulls 95
> Hornets 89


Hinrich!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich!


Kukoc.

:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Kukoc.
> 
> :biggrin:


6-2 (see your sig)

:yay:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> 6-2 (see your sig)
> 
> :yay:


If the Kukoc jersey loses, I'll wear Hinrich for the rest of the season. If not, I'll keep it random. More fun that way (besides, I'll be abusing that Hinrich jersey during the playoffs anyhow)...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> (besides, I'll be abusing that Hinrich jersey during the playoffs anyhow)...


A little Spray & Wash will clean that right up...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I have a good feeling about this one.. You should wear the Thabo jersey to try to get a better record haha.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Brown is confirmed out. More Tyrus time tonight.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, I'm off to the stadium. 
I get to see the Bulls tonight in exchange for Tango dancing Sunday night with my bum knees. 

Hope it's a good game, I'm going to pay for it later.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Holy crap. Is Tyson the best center in the league now? (besides Yao). He's a freaking beast out there. Nice going Pax.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich's 2nd foul already. Paul is lightning quick.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bobby Jackson is such a bad defender. Gordon is going to get so many open shots. Jackson will play hard defense on Gordon and deny him the ball for like 8 seconds, but then he like loses focus, and lets Ben get his opportunities in the 2nd half of the shotclock.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bulls went right at Chandler first play of the game. Crowd boos every time Chandler does something good.

Gordon is on fire in Q1. 11 points.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hornets made a big run to end the quarter.

26-21 Bulls after 1.

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Top Performers</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="ysptblbdr2"> <table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1"> <td colspan="2" class="yspdetailttl"> New Orl/OKC</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr2"> <td colspan="2" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="60" valign="top">  </td> <td class="yspgens" valign="top" width="100%"> T. Chandler
2-4, 4 Pts
7 Rebs, 0 Assists </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1"> <td colspan="2" class="yspdetailttl"> Chicago</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr2"> <td colspan="2" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="60" valign="top">  </td> <td class="yspgens" valign="top" width="100%"> B. Gordon
4-9, 11 Pts
1 Rebs, 0 Assists </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td height="7"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about these hornets. Seems like we may see significant minutes from Linton Johnson and Pargo.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

HOLY ****, someone upload that **** to youtube already.

The biggest block of the season, followed by the biggest dunk of the season. That ***** went flying.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

Omfg, Tyrus!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

HOLY COW WHAT A BLOCK THAN DUNK BY THOMAS !!


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Nasty, Just Nasty Dunk by TT! Unbelievable!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Did u guys SEEE THATTTTTTTTTT! WOOOOO that was 1 of the best plays i've seen in a long time TT is CRAZY,and i love the chest bump after,Now i remember why i wanted the bulls to draft him,that passion was it.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

That was just siiick!


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

LoL on the replay, everyone on the bench was up and crazy except for Viktor who was sitting without an expression and could not care less.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

This is unbelievable. This is two games in a row where Tyrus has had a significant stretch where he's looked like an All-Star and the best player on the floor.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Noo! Thomas we need your energy, hopefully he's alright..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BeZerker2008 said:


> LoL on the replay, everyone on the bench was up and crazy except for Viktor who was sitting without an expression and could not care less.


Viktor needs an e-mail.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

What happened to Tyrus


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is looking like a foul trouble kind of game for Kirk.

#3 and he's out basically going to miss half of the first half.

Deng's playing with 2 fouls right now, too.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Viktor needs an e-mail.


:lol: That was deft!


------------------

On a bad note, I'm real concerned that Tyrus just got his wrist or thumb broken.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">New Orl/OKC </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mason</td> <td>17</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. West</td> <td>18</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Chandler</td> <td>19</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>9</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Paul</td> <td>19</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Brown</td> <td>14</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Jackson</td> <td>9</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Johnson</td> <td>5</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Pargo</td> <td>4</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Jackson</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Butler</td> <td>6</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>115</td> <td>16-38</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>19-21</td> <td>5</td> <td>20</td> <td>10</td> <td>7</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>8</td> <td>53 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.421</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.905</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 4 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>18</td> <td>6-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>14</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>16</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left">  B. Gordon</td> <td>18</td> <td>4-10</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>11</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>17</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>9</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>6</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>4</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>115</td> <td>22-41</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>7-10</td> <td>4</td> <td>19</td> <td>13</td> <td>10</td> <td>5</td> <td>6</td> <td>15</td> <td>53 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.537</td> <td>.500</td> <td>.700</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 3</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I am sorry but i am watching the game is the refs are totally fing bulsit full of fing crappp. Every time down the court they call some bulsit weak *** foul. And on the other end NO is pushing and hold the bulls on every fing play the refs can blow the fing foul.

Skiles needs to get right in their face and stop this nonsense. It is not even a basket ball game it is just watch the refs blow their stopping play every time down the court for NO.

david


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm guessing that one of Tyrus' four turnovers is the fantastic rebound he saved from out of bounds that Thabo and Kirk stood and watched fly out of bounds. That's just not right.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">New Orl/OKC </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mason</td> <td>17</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. West</td> <td>18</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Chandler</td> <td>19</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>9</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Paul</td> <td>19</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Brown</td> <td>14</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Jackson</td> <td>9</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Johnson</td> <td>5</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Pargo</td> <td>4</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Jackson</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Butler</td> <td>6</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>115</td> <td>16-38</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>19-21</td> <td>5</td> <td>20</td> <td>10</td> <td>7</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>8</td> <td>53 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.421</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.905</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 4 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>18</td> <td>6-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas *1 Bad mofo*</td> <td>14</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>16</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>18</td> <td>4-10</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>11</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>17</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>9</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>6</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>4</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>115</td> <td>22-41</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>7-10</td> <td>4</td> <td>19</td> <td>13</td> <td>10</td> <td>5</td> <td>6</td> <td>15</td> <td>53 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.537</td> <td>.500</td> <td>.700</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 3</td></tr></tbody></table>

Here's the corrected version.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Scores of some interest.

Bucks beat the raptors by 13.
Knicks up by 10 in Q4.
Wizards beat Atlanta by 1.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Scores of some interest.
> 
> Bucks beat the raptors by 13.
> Knicks up by 10 in Q4.
> Wizards beat Atlanta by 1.


Orlando down 8 near the end of Q3 to San Antonio.

Knicks are beating Golden State.

Detroit's down 6 to Miami at the end of Q3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I'm guessing that one of Tyrus' four turnovers is the fantastic rebound he saved from out of bounds that Thabo and Kirk stood and watched fly out of bounds. That's just not right.


6 TO before he got his 4th foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Seems like Chandler has set a number of really solid/physical picks on Hinrich to free up Paul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Watching Sweets work on Chandler is downright funny. One is short and reall fat, the other really tall and really skinny.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> 6 TO before he got his 4th foul.


That's obviously poor but personally I'm still not counting the one. I also think people are going to say "he was in foul trouble _and_ had six turnovers!" when about half his TOs right now are offensive fouls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> That's obviously poor but personally I'm still not counting the one. I also think people are going to say "he was in foul trouble _and_ had six turnovers!" when about half his TOs right now are offensive fouls.


A lot of Gordon's TOs are offensive fouls, too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How's this for irony.
I hated to see that play set up for the Linton Johnson 3pt attempt when he was on the bulls.
I hated to see it just now, too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">New Orl/OKC </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mason</td> <td>28</td> <td>2-10</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>9 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. West</td> <td>25</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Chandler</td> <td>28</td> <td>5-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5</td> <td>12</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Paul</td> <td>32</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Brown</td> <td>13</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Pargo</td> <td>4</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Jackson</td> <td>15</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Johnson</td> <td>8</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Butler</td> <td>6</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Jackson</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>163</td> <td>26-57</td> <td>5-11</td> <td>22-27</td> <td>8</td> <td>27</td> <td>15</td> <td>12</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>11</td> <td>79 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.456</td> <td>.455</td> <td>.815</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 6 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>30</td> <td>9-14</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>18 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>20</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>26</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>28</td> <td>9-16</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>21 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>23</td> <td>5-13</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>17</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>9</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>6</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td>  <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>170</td> <td>34-62</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>8-12</td> <td>7</td> <td>28</td> <td>19</td> <td>15</td> <td>6</td> <td>7</td> <td>19</td> <td>79 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.548</td> <td>.429</td> <td>.667</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 7</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NOK has a terrible looking lineup out there. We really should pull away until they get their good players back in there.

R. Butler, Pargo, M. Jackson, B. Jackson, and Linton Johnson.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">New Orl/OKC </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mason</td> <td>28</td> <td>2-10</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>9 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. West</td> <td>25</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Chandler</td> <td>28</td> <td>5-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5</td> <td>12</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Paul</td> <td>32</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Brown</td> <td>13</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Pargo</td> <td>4</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Jackson</td> <td>15</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td>  <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Johnson</td> <td>8</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Butler</td> <td>6</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Jackson</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>163</td> <td>26-57</td> <td>5-11</td> <td>22-27</td> <td>8</td> <td>27</td> <td>15</td> <td>12</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>11</td> <td>79 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.456</td> <td>.455</td> <td>.815</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 6 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>30</td> <td>9-14</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>18 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>20</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>26</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>28</td> <td>9-16</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>21 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>23</td> <td>5-13</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>17</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>9</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>6</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>170</td> <td>34-62</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>8-12</td> <td>7</td> <td>28</td> <td>19</td> <td>15</td> <td>6</td> <td>7</td> <td>19</td> <td>79 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.548</td> <td>.429</td> <td>.667</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 7</td></tr></tbody></table>



Wow, we have hit 8 more shots than them, yet the game is tied. What's killing us? OH YEAH, Free throws as usual, they've attempted double us and have hit 14 more.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow what a SLOPPY possession.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I know I'm like 3 quarters late but that Tyrus dunk was INSANE...I love his reactions after dunks too.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Can someone try post tyrus block and dunk that i keep hearing so much about for a guy who cant watch it


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich has been very good in the 2nd half for us.

We're up 2 with 5:05 left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich steps out of bounds. It sounded to me like Red Kerr said "Mother F... Golly"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Clutch.

Gordon gets to the line when the game's close and gets us a 6 point lead.

1:27 to go. I think we're going to win it.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

We don't turn the ball over, hit our free throws, then we've got this one. It shouldn't be as close as it is, the free throw descrepency is killing us.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Can somebody tell me how much time is left in the game? cbssportsline is all over the place with the clock.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Very awkward.

both the dunk try and the crowd reactions


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with the dagger.

gordon ices it and scores everyone a big mac.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

We've gone on a 17-2 run to finish the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Can somebody tell me how much time is left in the game? cbssportsline is all over the place with the clock.


It's basically over.

:33 left, bulls up 10

It's been NOK missing shots, us making FTs for the past 1:30 or so.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This was definetely one of the most exciting games of the year by the Bulls. This crowd was all over Tyson.

Just a great game overall.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> It's basically over.
> 
> :33 left, bulls up 10
> 
> It's been NOK missing shots, us making FTs for the past 1:30 or so.



I know you can say it's over, but it's not over till that buzzer goes off. I've seen too many comebacks, and I just saw Bobby Jackson hit a 3.

OK, check that, just saw that it's pretty much over.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Very awkward.
> 
> both the dunk try and the crowd reactions


Can't say that I'm not a little dissapointed in the way the crowd is booing Chandler. New York and Boston fans wouldn't have.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Once he gets some muscles, that will be a sight to behold. Awesome first half for Tyrus...

Or defense really locked down in the fourth quarter which was good to see.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

such sweet thunder said:


> Can't say that I'm not a little dissapointed in the way the crowd is booing Chandler. New York and Boston fans wouldn't have.


Im not sure about New York fans..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">New Orl/OKC </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mason</td> <td>33</td> <td>3-12</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. West</td> <td>34</td> <td>5-11</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Chandler</td> <td>35</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>6</td> <td>13</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Paul</td> <td>37</td> <td>5-13</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Brown</td> <td>26</td> <td>3-9</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Jackson</td> <td>22</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Johnson</td> <td>13</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Pargo</td> <td>10</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Jackson</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>2</td> <td>7</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Butler</td> <td>13</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> H. Armstrong</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> B. Bass</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> C. Simmons</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> P. Stojakovic</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> M. Vinicius</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>235</td> <td>32-81</td> <td>6-17</td> <td>23-28</td> <td>12</td> <td>37</td> <td>19</td> <td>16</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>18</td> <td>93 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.395</td> <td>.353</td> <td>.821</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 6 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>42</td> <td>12-19</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>7</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>24 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>23</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>6-6</td> <td>1</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>7</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>38</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>2</td> <td>7</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>35</td> <td>10-17</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>5-5</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>27 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>34</td> <td>8-16</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>22 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>23</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>9</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr>  <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>14</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>13</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> V. Khryapa</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> A. Barrett</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>235</td> <td>41-75</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>18-22</td> <td>7</td> <td>39</td> <td>23</td> <td>21</td> <td>8</td> <td>11</td> <td>24</td> <td>104 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.547</td> <td>.444</td> <td>.818</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 10</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">New Orl/OKC </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mason</td> <td>33</td> <td>3-12</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. West</td> <td>34</td> <td>5-11</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Chandler</td> <td>35</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>6</td> <td>13</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Paul</td> <td>37</td> <td>5-13</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Brown</td> <td>26</td> <td>3-9</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Jackson</td> <td>22</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Johnson</td> <td>13</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Pargo</td> <td>10</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Jackson</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>2</td> <td>7</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Butler</td> <td>13</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> H. Armstrong</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> B. Bass</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> C. Simmons</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> P. Stojakovic</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> M. Vinicius</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>235</td> <td>32-81</td> <td>6-17</td> <td>23-28</td> <td>12</td> <td>37</td> <td>19</td> <td>16</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>18</td> <td>93 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.395</td> <td>.353</td> <td>.821</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 6 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>42</td> <td>12-19</td>  <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>7</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>24 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>23</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>6-6</td> <td>1</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>7</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>38</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>2</td> <td>7</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>35</td> <td>10-17</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>5-5</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>27 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>34</td> <td>8-16</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>22 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>23</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>9</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>14</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>13</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> V. Khryapa</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> A. Barrett</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>235</td> <td>41-75</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>18-22</td> <td>7</td> <td>39</td> <td>23</td> <td>21</td> <td>8</td> <td>11</td> <td>24</td> <td>104 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.547</td> <td>.444</td> <td>.818</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 10</td></tr></tbody></table>


Good games by Hinrich, Gordon, Luol and Thomas, and this game wasn't decided until the last three minutes. It's just much harder for this team to win without Nocioni.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That block and dunk by TT was the most exciting 10 seconds this franchise has had in a while.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> A lot of Gordon's TOs are offensive fouls, too.


Hmm. I wouldn't go so far as to say it's counting double for one mistake but it still seems to be overemphasizing a singular bad play.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> This crowd was all over Tyson.


Yup. The UC crowd only gets geeked for three things -- animated scoreboard races, free Big Mac sandwiches, and booing former players for no reason.

Awesome.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Good games by Hinrich, Gordon, Luol and Thomas, and this game wasn't decided until the last three minutes. It's just much harder for this team to win without Nocioni.


NOK hsa it tough without Peja, too.

23 combined minutes for Pargo and Linton Johnson III. that's rough.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

We needed this, the only challenging team we face this month is Orlando and Denver


----------



## Simpleton (Feb 18, 2005)

nitric said:


> We needed this, the only challenging team we face this month is Orlando and Denver


We still have to play Miami, Detroit, Cleveland and Indiana this month.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Yup. The UC crowd only gets geeked for three things -- animated scoreboard races, free Big Mac sandwiches, and booing former players for no reason.
> 
> Awesome.


Well, at least the third is not generated by the spirit squad. I think people boo in general because they just don't know how to react but just feel they need to do something. Tyson had to had left a legacy or some kind of crowning achievment that fans can point to not boo.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Yup. The UC crowd only gets geeked for three things -- animated scoreboard races, free Big Mac sandwiches, and booing former players for no reason.
> 
> Awesome.



Thats not fair. They're a lot less fickle than say Cubs fans...and the house really rocks when its a charged game.

Nothing much like it, really.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Turns out I never changed into the Kukoc jersey, but a win's a win and I don't have to always wear the Hinrich one. Bulls win!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Soulful Sides said:


> Nothing much like it, really.


You're not being serious, are you?

Or maybe you never saw a game at the old building?


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

This game was crazy, the Hornets are a good team but the bulls big three came up big at the end.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Too bad it wasn't on TV here. Would like to see a clip of TT's that everyone was talking about. I also think it's extremely tacky that the UC was booing for Chandler. He is the one that got screwed by the Bulls, not vice versa. It'd be different if he'd asked for, or demanded a trade. They should boo Skiles and PJ instead.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> You're not being serious, are you?
> 
> Or maybe you never saw a game at the old building?


Yeah I did. Its not there anymore.

Hence the present tense.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Someone has got to youtube that Chandler 'dunk', that was priceless, felt a little bad but still

Hinrich - Gordon - Deng should be in at the end of every game (barring 6 fouls). I loved that play where Hinrich dove/stold the ball, got it to Gordon, to Deng for the shot. These guys brought back the Bulls, just made me think back to a few years ago when I was excited about the potential and it's all coming around now


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Soulful Sides said:


> Nothing much like it, really.


?










?










?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> You're not being serious, are you?
> 
> Or maybe you never saw a game at the old building?



I made a comment about this the other night, the crowd doesn't seem to really get into the games at the UC. The stadium though, OMG, I believe it helped the Bulls win about 10 extra games during the 93-94 season.

I don't know if it's the fact that the tickets are a lot more expensive and some of the real true fans can't afford them, the ones that would pretty much make as much noise as possible. Like I will when I go to the Bulls-Cavs game on the 31st.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Too bad it wasn't on TV here. Would like to see a clip of TT's that everyone was talking about. I also think it's extremely tacky that the UC was booing for Chandler. He is the one that got screwed by the Bulls, not vice versa. It'd be different if he'd asked for, or demanded a trade. They should boo Skiles and PJ instead.


No, he was the one that decided not to work on his game or condition when he was waiting on the contract. He was the one that couldn't handle the pressure of a new huge contract. He was the one that had 5 years to prove himself.

Look, I'm happy Chandler is doing great in New Orleans, he needed the change. I think the fans had the right to boo somebody that the Bulls paid big money to and he didn't put in the work before or after he got it from the Bulls. There is a reason Deng, Gordon, and Hinrich are all still here, they work on their game any chance they get. Deng did it during the All-Star break.

Would Chandler be having that type of season here? Truthfully, I don't think he would. The change was for the best for Tyson. I just wish he would have put the work in like he has in New Orleans.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Scott Skiles Postgame Comments

starts out with a joke


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Watch Sports Center...Tyrus' dunk was #2 of the top 10 :biggrin:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Yup. The UC crowd only gets geeked for three things -- animated scoreboard races, free Big Mac sandwiches, and booing former players for no reason.
> 
> Awesome.


It's the kids who make most of the noise, what do you expect? They also cheer like crazy not only when the Bulls make a great play but also when prompted to shout Go Bulls! or DEFENSE! I'd say the atmospherics are aimed directly at 10 year olds. When the Bulls get down, they find other things to entertain themselves and the place goes quiet.

The adults cheer when there's something to cheer about.

Anyway it was a great game. I had a lot of fun. 
Ben Wallace and Griffin played great down the stretch -- particularly Ben.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> No, he was the one that decided not to work on his game or condition when he was waiting on the contract. He was the one that couldn't handle the pressure of a new huge contract. He was the one that had 5 years to prove himself.
> 
> Look, I'm happy Chandler is doing great in New Orleans, he needed the change. I think the fans had the right to boo somebody that the Bulls paid big money to and he didn't put in the work before or after he got it from the Bulls. There is a reason Deng, Gordon, and Hinrich are all still here, they work on their game any chance they get. Deng did it during the All-Star break.
> 
> Would Chandler be having that type of season here? Truthfully, I don't think he would. The change was for the best for Tyson. I just wish he would have put the work in like he has in New Orleans.



Exactly, I think for the majority of the boos were for why couldn't Tyson put up the numbers he's having in New Orleans here when he was a Bull. Frankly with all of the years he was here and having the cloud over him (being the person that sent Brand packing) imo was too much pressure for him to overcome.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

eymang said:


> Someone has got to youtube that Chandler 'dunk', that was priceless, felt a little bad but still


What happened?

I feel bad for Tyson. I criticized his preparation for last season, and it's his and Skiles responsiblity, however, I don't think Skiles ever liked Eddy or Tyson. Just my feeling. 

But, bring on the new freak, Tyrus Thomas! :yay:


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

tyson got a pretty pass and was wide open and caught it in stride to the hoop. wound up for a fierce one handed dunk but missed it. looked like the ball just slipped out. he didn't hit the front of the rim and he didn't dunk it off the back of the rim, like alot of missed dunks happen.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

Tiny hands.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Solid win.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

RoRo said:


> tyson got a pretty pass and was wide open and caught it in stride to the hoop. wound up for a fierce one handed dunk but missed it. looked like the ball just slipped out. he didn't hit the front of the rim and he didn't dunk it off the back of the rim, like alot of missed dunks happen.


I gotta admit, I laughed my *** off when Tyson missed that dunk. 
I then felt bad when I heard a fan yell, "Tyson, you suck!" on Chandlers way back to the defensive end. 

Tyson pretty much got the same fan reaction as Wallace did on his return to the Palace last weekend. I guess the saying is true, you can't go home again.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Too bad it wasn't on TV here. Would like to see a clip of TT's that everyone was talking about. I also think it's extremely tacky that the UC was booing for Chandler. He is the one that got screwed by the Bulls, not vice versa. It'd be different if he'd asked for, or demanded a trade. They should boo Skiles and PJ instead.


lol oh please

he played like UTTTTTTTTTTER garbage last season as a BULL, the ENTIRE season and was even worse in the playoffs. he hasn't been liked here for SOME TIME now

he could of stayed if he PLAYED up to his ability...

no point in defending that dude


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Tyson pretty much got the same fan reaction as Wallace did on his return to the Palace last weekend. I guess the saying is true, you can't go home again.


yeah and wallace won a championship with them and got booed. whoopdeedoo tyson got booed.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> I gotta admit, I laughed my *** off when Tyson missed that dunk.
> I then felt bad when I heard a fan yell, "Tyson, you suck!" on Chandlers way back to the defensive end.
> 
> Tyson pretty much got the same fan reaction as Wallace did on his return to the Palace last weekend. I guess the saying is true, you can't go home again.


Who says you can't go home?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vQltvEU5oH0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vQltvEU5oH0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Slightly OT, I saw the Miami/Detroit game and that game ended similarly to the Bulls game against Detroit a few games ago.

Miami built a big lead early and Detroit came back. Miami had a 5 point lead with less than a minute left and almost blew it. with time running out Veteran Gary Payton threw and horrible pass inbounds directly to a Piston and Billups had a chance to win the game with a three (or send it to OT I can't remember) and missed and then Webber or some other Piston got a Offensive board for another try, except both shots were missed.

I think in allot of those situations The Bulls have just been unfortnate that those shots were made, while against Miami they missed two opportinites.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

*Chandler miss*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/77zLi_R7Sf4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/77zLi_R7Sf4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Someone put it on YT, not spongy quality though. I feel bad though, not about the booing, but I don't think he was expecting that reaction that bad, and you know he wanted to slam that with authority to try and shut people up, and oops


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Chandler miss*

Is that Wilbon cheering on the Chandler miss?


----------

